# MK4 Windows/Interior Lights Nighmare!!!!



## jconn62 (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay so he is the deal. I had a broken drivers side door panel. Last friday i went to open my door and the panel got stuck. I opened the window by holding the drivers side door lock cylinder in the unlock position and then pushed on the panel as i opened the door. After I started the car I went to put my windows up and nothing. I tried each door switch indavidually and none of them are working. Later i noticed that none of my interior lights will work either. Even the flip style ones above the two rear seats (Jetta by the way). So this is where i am at. I have the entire drivers side door harness unwravelled looking for maybe a break in the wiring i might have caused by pulling on the door and the interior panel sticking. I know that the window electric motors are both being powered and have a good ground because they operate from the outside with the key in the door lock. 

-Windows wont work with any of the door switches.
-Interior Lights do not work.
-Moon roof will not slide open or pop open.

-Door locks(drivers side on the same gang of switches as windows) as well as passenger side works.

i have been working on this for going on a week now and i cant seem to get anywhere, i have been working on all makes and models of vehicals for 4 years, and have had plenty of confusing moments. But this by far is the most baffeling issue i have come across in my years as an automtoive tech.

I have been browsing these fourms as well as others looking for anything that might help me out with this problem. If anyone has an ideas as to what might be wrong with this i would love to have another brain. Mine seems to have a short to ground...

Thanks, Josh


----------



## green_gti (Jul 20, 2002)

*Same control problem happened to my 337 Friday night.*

Hi, Friday night I noticed that my right rear brake light was blown out. So, no problem, I have a spare bulb (factory part from Dealer), and none of the locking, windows, interior lighting, alarm stuff works anymore. I have traced all of the back to the Comfort Control CPU (it is under the dash near the left side. I have to wait until tomorrow to order a new one. There may be one other thing that may contribute to the problem. Just before all of the stuff went offline, I had a constant rear door (trunk/boot) open. It could be the double switch in the trunk latch that failed. I'll see if it is spared without replacing the complete latch assembly. I'm glad that I purchased the Bentley service manual for the car back in 2002 when the car was new. I just wish that they would port their software Service Manual for Windows 7, it gets tedious having to run it in the Windows 7 XP emulator.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Having a similar problem as of a couple weeks ago. Took my rear tail light bulb out to replace and when I put it back in the car would not lock up/alarm will not arm/windows and sunroof will not work. I push the lock button from the inside of the car and the locks pop back up and then I just push them down to lock the car. I can open the rear hatch without a key or hitting a switch. Sounds a bit like the previous posters problem, but I have not looked into it yet. Any advise on checking my CPU??


----------



## green_gti (Jul 20, 2002)

*Interior light, centralized locking, alarm DNF*

Found the fuse. All OK now. Bentley Publishing needs to work on their ladder schematics. What a pile of rubbish.


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

Having similar problem. Power windows switches don't work, can't roll windows from outside with keyfob, remote doesn't unlock/lock doors, door doesn't lock itself, door interior lights don't work, can't pop trunk with remote have to turn keyfob, door unlock itself when I push the door lock button from inside and turn lock from outside. Gonna scan the car later and try to reset the car. This started right after I unlocked the trunk and all doors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

It's golf mk4 2003 tdi btw. It looks like the fuse but does anyone know which one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

Found the blown fuse. Replaced it n it's allgood now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjoshuac (Mar 15, 2013)

It would be nice if people mentioned what fuse they found for the fix... Doesn't really help the rest of everyone...


----------

